# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff9900"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.suns.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 25) (10 - 12 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff9900">Phoenix Suns(30 - 16) (16 - 7 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americawestarena.com/"><img src="http://www.cpphoenix.com/images/America_West.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americawestarena.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">America West Arena</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Phoenix, AZ, February 4, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff9900; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_steve_nash.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Steve Nash<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Santa Clara</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_raja_bell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Raja Bell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Florida International</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_boris_diaw.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Boris Diaw<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - France</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shawn_marion.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shawn Marion<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - UNLV</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kurt_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kurt Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - TCU</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff9900; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_house.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie House<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 1'' - Arizona State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_james_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">James Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Miami (FL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/leandro_barbosa/" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_leandro_barbosa.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/leandro_barbosa/"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Leandro Barbosa<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Auburn</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pat_burke.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pat Burke<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Auburn</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'm really not sure why i think such a ludicrous thing, but I have a hunch the bulls'll win this one.

The Dirty Dalibors - 109
The Barbosinators - 102

why the ridiculous team names? i'm not sure. I am using the Dirty Dalibors as one of my fantasy team names, so that's something. No idea with the barbosinators, though. Strange.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gonna be a tough game.


We really need this one if we are gonna gain some confidence.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler startign strong a basket, a rebound, won the opening tip........keep it going big guy! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Harrington playing strong too!



Chandler blocked the Matrix!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Am I the only one here tonight?


Bueller? Bueller?


Have you all given up ont his team??????????????/

Bulls up 8-5


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich fouls Nash behind the three point line - not a good foul.

Bulls getting sloppy 12-12


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

dont worry your not alone


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ATF,

Thank God. I was beginnign to think the island was deserted!


Sloppy play by both teams the last couple of minutes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i'm still getting over that little hook shot chandler made earlier! nice, right! again thanks to the aliens for returning him from the spacecraft. 

stupid foul by kirk. he's gonna have a challenging evening.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Songalia not bringing anything tot he court tonight. Bring in SWEETS!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Ben Gordon again showing why he should be a starter. Chandler doing very well on the boards early.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler passing to no one for the second time int he first Q. Hinrich, not showing much.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice shot of that refs butt there. :uhoh:


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

looks like gordons going to have to it all this game the way things are going.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

My wife was really hot on watching The House of Flying Daggers so I appear to be pretty screwed as far as watching this game :|


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson Chandler right back with the flush.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> My wife was really hot on watching The House of Flying Daggers so I appear to be pretty screwed as far as watching this game :|



As long as she is NOT THROWING DAGGERS you are ok.

However, you just missed a great alley oop to CHandler.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sweetney and Chandler are doing a very good job inside.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney workin' it. and he does what he does best. foul.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sweetney being triple teamed.Hinrich bricking


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls really need to give a hard foul now and then. Nash just waltzed in there.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney wrapped up by Nash. Can't get his arms around the guy. Now that's funny.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Well, overall a very good 1st quarter for the Bulls. Only down by two. Chandler, Gordon and Sweetney having very good starts. Hinrich watching what he dreams of being. Harrington started strong, then went wrong. Deng.Well, he's Deng.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

F'n Nocioni misses a dunk.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Nice line for Chandler in the first.. hopefully he keeps it going. No fouls yet for him as well..


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Damn,...........

Noc missed the DUNK. Marion open. 4 point swing. Way to go Klunkioni.

Watching this game is like watching the XBOX version of NBA basketball. The suns are very entertaining.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

C'mon Noce, JUMP!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

A Bulls game on WGN and an Illini game on at the same time, Wayne's head is going to explode


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich needs to pull his head out of his arse immediately. Sit him down Skiles. Play Duhon.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Phoenix is not that good. The Bulls are just giving them the game here.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sweetney is dominating them on the blocks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow good D by Sweetney, after laying there like a beached animal, stopping an easy barbosa layup.

Sweetney with the layup. 8 points for him. Stopping their run.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Phoenix is not that good. The Bulls are just giving them the game here.


 They are pretty good with the team that they have. Amare would probably have 30 by now.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Skiles you and your damn Froghouse...............

Sweetney is better than Allen you loser. He's better Suckgolia. If Harrington tutored him, and he continues to get into shape, he'd be a very good PF. Still the best we have offensively.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TripleDouble said:


> Phoenix is not that good.


They have the 4th BEST record in the league. And Amare's yet to even play a game.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> wow good D by Sweetney, after laying there like a beached animal, stopping an easy barbosa layup.
> 
> Sweetney with the layup. 8 points for him. Stopping their run.


 that's great.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's got it going tonight. We need to ride him.


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

hinirhc just needs to to the bascis and just deliver some assists and rebounds
his shot will come


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben is really taking that shooting in the first half thing really to heart.

OH my...Ben fakes the pass and hits the three. Didn't even hit rim.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I agree Phoenix is a very good offensive team. They lack on the defensive end, but who wouldn't when you work off a 7 second offensive clock.


Ben Gordon is HUGE


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

How the hell do you keep on leaving House open? 

Phoenix D is terrible.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson with the dunk! Let's play some better perimeter D.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

SIIIIIIIIIICK Dunk by Tyson

...at this rate Tyson could be an average offensive post presence!!!!! OMG.... haha no one ever thought that huH?

also, ben gordon is just shooting the lights out!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich is totally out of his element.

Ben on the other hand. He's just jacking them up and they're going in.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Chandler is playing really well. 

Bulls are getting really lucky with PHX missing a bunch of open shots.

Bulls should be working Nash of screens all day. The guy is a poor defender who needs to be made to expend a lot of energy on that end.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

need to switch Duhon for Kirk.... he's really out of it


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

importnat part of the game here. this is were we usually lose control and give a large lead away


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Tyson's passing :sigh:

And our mid range shooting


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney right under the basket, Gordon threads the needle with that pass for the easy dunk. Nash can't stop him!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

02-04-2006

Sweetney Dunks.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Beautiful pass by Ben to Sweets for the DUNK!

These two can't do no wrong today.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bad pass that time by Gordon. he tried to do it again but to Songaila. turnover.

Diaw's arms are freakishly long.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Deng and Hinrich are very out of sync. There's an opening in the Froghouse.watch out.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I wanna see more of that from Deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice move by Deng to the hole. reverse two handed layup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng tried to get a two for one.. Marion three MISS.

6 secs left

Ben gets the floater!! 21 for Ben!


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL MOVE BY BENNNY G!!!

21 pts in the half... and what a performance by him....!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sam Smith.....The halftime interview............YUCK


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I LOVE:
Ben (Wow)
Sweets
Tyson

I LIKE:
Noc (He's everywhere on the boards in any case)

I'M NOT SO HOT ON:
Deng
Hinrich
Songaila

It would be REALLY nice to get this game, and if Ben keeps his hot hand we can do it.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Sam Smith.....The halftime interview............YUCK


he's really full of himself isn't he?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

How could they be 40 seconds late?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Marion baseline three. GOOD. 57-50


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

The bulls are just playing pathetic defense. Really bad.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng pullup jumper MISS. Diaw drive and scores. 

Deng baseline drives. to Gordon. Gordon pass stolen by Bell. Hinrich has to foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng is 1-7 and that one was a layup. 

hinrich sits on the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng hop steps in, kick out to Gordon for three. GOOD.

Nash to Bell in the corner for three. GOOD. YEECH

64-53

Gordon antother three. GOOD. HOLY moly


----------



## ACT_THE_FOOL (Nov 2, 2005)

heres the ealry 3 quarter bulls trail buy 20


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Good thing we have Gordon or this game would be out of reach already..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Who is their post presence? Why are they getting such open looks?

Nash veers into Duhon, draws BS call (he initiated the contact.)


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

what's the score?

my scoreboard is stuck in the 1980's


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Horrible call.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

wow. we can't shoot a lick.

and you know they are on the perimeter waiting for the three. They are just so open...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Songalia cannot finish.

Open shot. Skiles should pull all the starters again. They've been miserable on defense.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I have 72-58.. not sure how accurate that is anymore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

darlets said:


> what's the score?
> 
> my scoreboard is stuck in the 1980's


 75-60 Suns

Sweetney off glass

Kurt Thomas scores 77-60


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Not watchin the game.... but from the look of the box score... someone wake up Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

thanks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Diaw drives . kicks out to Marion baseline three. MISS. 77-60 Suns.

Swwetney outside to Duhon. Nocioni posts fallaway jumper MISS.

Nash around the circle. stolen by Ben. drives and gets fouled.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila out of the game. Hinrich comes in.

Ben misses the first FT.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

NBA.com's scoreboard has to be the slowest in the world.. Yahoosports has appeared to freeze now as well.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Missed the second FT. UGH

offensive foul on Marion. Bulls ball. 10 pts for the Bulls this quarter.

Duhon to Gordon .circles. to Deng jumper GOOD. 77-62.

Nash drives. stolen by Gordon. Hinrich has it. to Deng baseline. steps out of bounds. timeout.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich has not been contacted by Jerry Colangelo. Maybe he's auditioning for a spot. Looks like he doesn't want to be on the team.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, we suck.......and Pheonix is very good.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Can the Bulls get Tyson in the Game? And stop playing like *******? Foul someone hard for God's sake.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nash to Jones to Bell. for three. Airball. Marion catches in the air and dunks it. 

Deng. screen roll drives. scores.

Nash to Marion in the corner. to Nash crosscourt to Jones. to Nash to Bell for three. MISS. PHX offensive board

Marion for three. GOOD


Ben Gordon scores. 82-67.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nash in the corner. to Diaw to Bell for three. GOOD

Hinrich in the corner for three. MISS. Deng boards. layup MISS.

Nash jumper pullup. GOOD. THIS HURTS.

87-67


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Wow, we suck.......and Pheonix is very good.


I think it's more we suck. Phoenix is just hitting open shots.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

grrrrrrrrrrrr, damnit


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo in for Kirk. Tyson in for Sweetney.

Loose ball foul on the Bulls. on Malik.

Marion for three. MISS
Ben for three in the corner. GOOD

Fastbreak to Diaw layup GOOD and 1.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Ben. for three. Blocked.

Gordon steals the ball back. Pargo for three. MISS.

Nash brings it up. guarded by Pargo.
Jones in the corner to Bell. jumper MISS.
3rd quarter over. 90-70. Well that was terrible.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

This is the most embarressed I've been in a long time watching the Bulls. They are playing incredibly poorly.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

That was probably the worst stretch of D I've ever seen

we need to guard that 3


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich, great audition for Coangelo.

You don't belong there, unless the vote was done by Chicago Bulls Fans Only.

This is another frustrating loss. we have three guys busting donkey - Gordon, Sweetney and Chandler.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon jumper GOOD. 72-90.

Leandro to Jones for three. GOOD 72-93
Gordon top of the key. pullsup. MISS.

lob inside to Diaw. gets fouled.

House jumper MISS..


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

BS call. 

The Bulls need a quick and long player to cover on the perimeter. Holy **** the Bulls suck.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives and gets fouled.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Pargo showing why he gets limited minutes.

Malik Allen should never be an option on the offensive end. In fact, Allen should be released at the airpot taxi stand tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jones open for three. GOOD. 98-72. blowout....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

James Jones - The latest Bulls opponent to come out of no where to be a Hall of Fame candidate.


I can't say I'm surprised about this. We can't ahng with a high octane offensive team. we don't have any scorers except Gordon.

Against a team like this, you've gotta apply some D, score like crazy and control every rebound. 

We're just not there yet.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I'm just waiting for CHandler to get his double double and hoping that Gordon gets one too.

Then, let them rest for Monday. This game is OVER. Time of Blowout, 2 minutes into the third quarter. Bulls another bad L.


Wow, pargo, you suck tonight.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Not a good day to be a Bulls and Michigan fan. Saw my 2 fav basketball teams lose by a combined 47 points (and its not over yet)


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich...breathing - Turnover.

Hinrich is very Malik Allenish tonight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

House is the only one playing out of the offense. driving to the basket....gets called for the offensive foul.

Ben drives layup off the glass GOOD.

Barbosa to James Jones three. MISS.

Pargo jumper GOOD. 98-76.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

wow. super midget lineup with kirk, ben, du, and pargo. 

kirk's really had it rough tonight. it happens. but bye bye bejing. :wave: 

duhon's not exactly been lighting it up recently either.

ben gets the new career high 39pts, so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich steals the ball.

Gordon for three. way up in the air. GOOD. 39 for Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

House for three. MISS.

Gordon for three MISS.

Diaw turns drives GOOD.

100-79. Duhon drives out to Hinrich. circles. Pargo slashes baseline MISS but fouled.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Hinrich...breathing - Turnover.
> 
> Hinrich is very Malik Allenish tonight.



:laugh: the best comments come when we get blownout.. did they take chandler out before his double double?!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pargo FT first one GOOD. second one good. 100-81. 20 more points for Ben and maybe we can get back in it.

Jones long jumper GOOD. 102-81.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng jumper MISS. Othella boards. to Kirk inside to Deng and gets fouled.

Where was this setting to the basket? We got caught up in the free flowing game and we got beat by the more experienced team.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

house off a screen jumper GOOD.

Pargo for three. MISS. loose ball foul on Jones.

Pargo dribble drives to Deng pass off to James Thomas. MISS.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok, I'm done with this game. watching the Nuggets.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Aside from Gordon and Sweetney our players should be embarrassed of themselves.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

pat Burke and Skita in... hmm maybe it's worth watching this kid.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Besides Thomas and Barbosa their whole team is in double digit scoring.. thats just super.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mini ben with the jumper good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Kirk 0-7
Chris 0-4
Songaila 0-5
Nocioni 2-10
Deng 3-10

That's quite an exhibition.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Diaw 3 assists from a triple double.. he's sure coming into his own in Phoenix.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

come on Bulls! nine points was the spread....DOH! Barbosa with the three. YOU SUCK PARGO.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Dijon Thompson for 3. wow.. good night irene.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nba : I Hate This Game.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

There is no worse feeling than having to see Jannero Pargo enter the game. :banghead:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

We got throughly worked tonight. As the postgame commented, all this game did was raise Ben's trade value.. If we had shot well enough, I'm sure Ben would have continued that onslaught and helped us get a win but no one else (except maybe Tyson and Sweetney) came to play.

Deng sucked until the game didn't matter anymore. I'm telling you guys, he's a selfish guy who is too aware of his stats.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Great great game by Ben Gordon too bad it was in a loss, he really played great with 8 rebounds and five ast. THe rest of the team was just garbage with the exeption of a few. Hopefully Ben can repeat his performance against the Jazz on monday.

Ps. Steve Nash = The best player in the NBA right now by far.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> Deng sucked until the game didn't matter anymore. I'm telling you guys, he's a selfish guy who is too aware of his stats.


I'm trying to understand why you think that. I noticed in the first half he took a couple of early shots as soon as he got the ball, but that wouldn't necessarily make me consider Lu a selfish player.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Great great game by Ben Gordon too bad it was in a loss, he really played great with 8 rebounds and five ast. THe rest of the team was just garbage with the exeption of a few. Hopefully Ben can repeat his performance against the Jazz on monday.
> 
> Ps. Steve Nash = The best player in the NBA right now by far.


there's a kid named kobe bryant averaging damn near 40 a game who'd disagree wit that statement


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

The ROY said:


> there's a kid named kobe bryant averaging damn near 40 a game who'd disagree wit that statement


I'm taking Nash as my MVP, personally. And I'd decided that before he tore us a new one tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Deng sucked until the game didn't matter anymore. I'm telling you guys, he's a selfish guy who is too aware of his stats.



Spongy,

I'm frustrated too. But in a blowout like this, everyone just starts chucking up shots. Atleast he hit a few. hell, if anyone should be run out of town tonight, it's that "He's NBA All-Star quality" and "Deserves to be on the Olympic Squad" Kirk Hinrich. Damn, that is an awful night. 

Bottom line is no one but Gordon, Chandler and Sweetny should be paid for tonight's game.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ndistops said:


> I'm taking Nash as my MVP, personally. And I'd decided that before he tore us a new one tonight.



I give it to Bryant, barely over Nash, because of Bryant's ability to play shut down defense when he wants to. Nash, is all about the O....


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Can anyone hook me up with some ben gordon highlights spongy?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Ps. Steve Nash = The best player in the NBA right now by far.


Nash's situation this year reminds me a little of Tom Hanks and the Oscar. Hanks won best picture in a seemingly close race for the movie "Philadelphia." The next year, "Forest Gump" came out, and despite the award committee's usual attempt to spread their love around, they had no choice but to award Hanks his second straight Oscar.

I think the same thing could and probably should happen to Nash, especially if Amare is a ways away from coming back. He has silenced any doubts about his game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frankensteiner said:


> I'm trying to understand why you think that. I noticed in the first half he took a couple of early shots as soon as he got the ball, but that wouldn't necessarily make me consider Lu a selfish player.


I'm not pulling this out of my butt. And it's not just this game. I've noticed at the end of blowouts, it would always be him taking the easy shots to get his average up. Luol, to me, is too aware and worried about his own stats. 

I believe when Skiles says that when the players get selfish and stop moving the ball, I believe that he's specifically talking about Deng. He settles for jumpers sometimes and IMO hurts the team. I've heard postgame shows where the host calls out Deng and calls him selfish.

Luol is a talent and a good player and I like him very much. He just seems to sometimes put himself first over the team. He's not 100% jiberific.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

You think he's selfish because he takes easy shots at the end of the game?

Isn't that what he is suppose to do? Would you rather him dribble out the clock when they are losing by double figures?

It's obvious one of the plays they like to run alot sets up Deng for that side jumper, and when he make's it everybody calls him a future star and when he misses people call him selfish.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

The amount of discredit to the Suns in this thread is pretty sad.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Luol, to me, is too aware and worried about his own stats.


Starting to see that aswell.

Leaning towards trying to obtain a big with Deng as bait and then draft Gay.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

How the **** does Kirk Hinrich get ****in 0 pts.......that is terrible!! If anyone is overrated, it is him. Inconsistancy is his middle name.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm not pulling this out of my butt. And it's not just this game. I've noticed at the end of blowouts, it would always be him taking the easy shots to get his average up. Luol, to me, is too aware and worried about his own stats.
> 
> I believe when Skiles says that when the players get selfish and stop moving the ball, I believe that he's specifically talking about Deng. He settles for jumpers sometimes and IMO hurts the team. I've heard postgame shows where the host calls out Deng and calls him selfish.
> 
> Luol is a talent and a good player and I like him very much. He just seems to sometimes put himself first over the team. He's not 100% jiberific.



I wouldn't say Lu is selfish. He does take some quick shots at times early in posessions, but at the same time, I rarely see him take a shot that I'd call a bad shot, soecifcally one where he's heavily covered or out of his range. I think he's good about not really playing outside of the offense and just finding himself in open spaces. I also think that if he was a selfish stat monger, he'd have mouthed off to the media by now considering it seems that the only guy who has less plays run for him offensively is Tyson. We run screen and rolls and post ups for Songaila, we run post ups for Noc and allow him to isolate against his defender, we run all kinds of stuff for Ben and Kirk. I myself get pissed when I see the team go through stretches where they just can't score, and they don't even try to go to Luol, while everybody else gets chances.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

step said:


> Starting to see that aswell.
> 
> Leaning towards trying to obtain a big with Deng as bait and then draft Gay.



Yeah, that's a good plan. Trade Deng for gay who is younger and more inconsistent. And we'll get a big for Deng? Only if Paxson becomes GM of a team with a big.

You wanna trade someone who is inconsistent and has absolutely no excuse - look at Hinrich or Duhon.

Deng gets jerked around like Nocioni and everyone exoects him to hit 75% of his shots. Deng was hustling. Afterall, isn't that how our roster is judged, by hustle?


I understand the frustration, but you don't trade your best player who is only 20 years old because you think he's a stats guy. Please, Gordon fired up so many shots ............oh wait, he's immune cause he's our shrimp savior.

:cheers: Mate...Hang in there, it will get better.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> I give it to Bryant, barely over Nash, because of Bryant's ability to play shut down defense when he wants to. Nash, is all about the O....



HUH?!


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

The ROY said:


> there's a kid named kobe bryant averaging damn near 40 a game who'd disagree wit that statement


Kobe is also averaging a very very pedestrian 4.3 APG and his team is the 8th seed to Nash's second seed team. 

Kobe Bryant is not having an MVP season. He's averaging a scoring average that is similar to MJ's second best season in the league PPG-wise, but he's doing it on 45% FG, which is about what MJ shot at age 40. 

Bryant right now is the best volume scorer in the NBA, he's not the best player.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> Trade Deng for gay who is younger and more inconsistent. And we'll get a big for Deng? Only if Paxson becomes GM of a team with a big.


LMFAO.

As far as Duhon, why trade him? Even if you can justify it, he has no value compared to a guy like Hinrich or Deng (not that I'm advocating trading either of them).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Actually, I'd do Duhon, Deng and the bulls #1 for Bosh and add whatever filler is needed to make it work.

I'd then draft Gay with the NY pick, and a backup PG in the second round. I'd do that trade RIGHT NOW.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

As for Deng, I've stated from EARLY in his rookie season, that he looks for his shot and his stats too much and at the worst possible times. I keep waiting for him to grow out of it, since people are so convinced that he'll eventually get it, but as of right now, to me he's just a smaller, younger, slightly more talented version of antoine walker.......and I compare him to toine based on their mental approaches.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

rdm2 said:


> The amount of discredit to the Suns in this thread is pretty sad.


I don't think anyone is discrediting the Suns except for a few posts. We're just more concerned about the fact that the Bulls were in position to win this game at halftime and then crapped the bed in the 3rd quarter. I mean, 25 points given up HALFWAY through the third????


----------

